# auto soviet first time grow



## mistertee (Aug 26, 2009)

hi folks..well they,re here.6 auto soviets by femseeds.orderd 2 days ago so quite quick really.just been placed in peat pellets and in a dark warm place so fingers crossed.this is my first ever grow so dont expect to much.due to being broke i,m gonna stick to bio bizz products for this grow.bio bizz light mix is my medium of choice,under a 600w duel spectrum sunmaster light in a 1.2 x 1.2 x2m mylar tent(drs 120) with a standard carbon filter.thats about it for now i,m afraid,not much else to say untill they show their heads.i,ll keep posting as i go.anybody with tips about my grow feel free to involve yourself as all help will be greatly received..hell i mite even have u round for a smoke ...happy days...teee


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 26, 2009)

how exciting good for you! I cant wait to start my autos.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2009)

Way to go mistertee 

Congrats on getting them so quickly :aok:

No feed for 4 weeks then flowering nutes, I use biobizz too, great stuff.

Good luck 

eace:


----------



## mistertee (Aug 26, 2009)

so just water for a month.then straight to bio-bloom? and thats it or should i get anything else? and should the nuetrients be at full strength? ta for the help fella,s...


----------



## Locked (Aug 26, 2009)

I wld start at like half strength the first feeding and see how they take to it...some strains are fickle on how much nutes they can handle...then if all is good up it next feeding to 3/4 strength then to full strength...


----------



## mistertee (Aug 26, 2009)

cheers for that fella.shall i just stick to bloom or would you put anything else in? such as topmax or fish-mix? because i am using bio-buzz products so i,ll just get the ones i need all at the same time..cheers for the info peeps


----------



## Locked (Aug 26, 2009)

mistertee said:
			
		

> cheers for that fella.shall i just stick to bloom or would you put anything else in? such as topmax or fish-mix? because i am using bio-buzz products so i,ll just get the ones i need all at the same time..cheers for the info peeps



I am not familiar with bio-buzz products so I really can't answer that...I wld not get to fancy with autos...keep it simple...they love light, gve them 18-20 hours a day of it...water but don't over water...and put them in good sized pots...good luck..autos are tons of fun...


----------



## mistertee (Aug 27, 2009)

ok folks just 1 quick question b4 they pop up..i might b able to afford a 125w cfl instead of using my hps on them whilst they,re small.with them being autos should i buy a red spectrum from the start or would blue spectrum be better? i,m unsure which to start with as they will flower either way...thanks for the help guys


----------



## mistertee (Aug 30, 2009)

just a quick update.nothin yet


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

this will be a fun grow to watch.


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2009)

mistertee said:
			
		

> ok folks just 1 quick question b4 they pop up..i might b able to afford a 125w cfl instead of using my hps on them whilst they,re small.with them being autos should i buy a red spectrum from the start or would blue spectrum be better? i,m unsure which to start with as they will flower either way...thanks for the help guys



I thought I answered this question the other day but I guess I was either really high or it didn't post...

I wld use a full spectrum like this for veg....hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/40-Watt-Compact-Fluorescents/39206/

As always change xx to tt....


----------



## mistertee (Aug 31, 2009)

cheers hamster.think u did tell me b4,just couldnt find 1 till u posted the link.anyhoo a happy day has arrived my fist girl popped up 2day.she,s luvvly.we (i) have decided to call her beyonce....


----------



## Locked (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats.......


----------



## mistertee (Sep 1, 2009)

ok folks..still just the 1 thats popped up.hope her sisters r not far behind.today i purchased a 150w envirolite and placed my little 1 under it.i also purchased some ionic bloom for when its needed.for now i,ll just be playing the waiting game i suppose..just praying the other five show up soon or i,ll b having to get more seeds......


----------



## mistertee (Sep 3, 2009)

hello folks.i went to check my five pellets that hadnt popped yet to discover they where going moldy.i decided to dig them out and discoverd 3 had cracked but had not broken the surface.these 3 r now replanted in small pots of miracle grow.the other 2 r germin in kitchen roll so fingers crossed.the 1 that sprouted last week is lookin rather healthy under the 150 cfl.i have no idea how long ago the moldy seeds may have sprouted but i hope they,ll be ok.i have placed them under the light about 3 hours ago and nothing has happend yet....


----------



## Locked (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope they pull through for you...I m going through a rough patch myself with getting beans to crack the soil...good luck..lots of green mojo to you and your little ones...


----------



## NinetySeven (Sep 4, 2009)

Greetings....
Nice post...I am very new to this also...annnnd my info is you put the peat pellets under lights just as you put the seed into pellet ...sooo
i dunno which is right..no light or lifgt with the pellet method...u c im trying the same and have practiced with pellets +sunflower seeds
right under lites ...abd wow 2 days later a head poped up and i did 3-5 more same way and they all sprouted...on the other hand i had some old bag seeds and tried both methods and a sponge method and a paper towel method and only got 1 from a pellet that was under light .
Soooo u c im confused ..and soon i will have some real good ones to grow and am not sure just which 1way to usr...whacha think ?

EJAY
97

------------------------------------------------------------



			
				mistertee said:
			
		

> hi folks..well they,re here.6 auto soviets by femseeds.orderd 2 days ago so quite quick really.just been placed in peat pellets and in a dark warm place so fingers crossed.this is my first ever grow so dont expect to much.due to being broke i,m gonna stick to bio bizz products for this grow.bio bizz light mix is my medium of choice,under a 600w duel spectrum sunmaster light in a 1.2 x 1.2 x2m mylar tent(drs 120) with a standard carbon filter.thats about it for now i,m afraid,not much else to say untill they show their heads.i,ll keep posting as i go.anybody with tips about my grow feel free to involve yourself as all help will be greatly received..hell i mite even have u round for a smoke ...happy days...teee


----------



## mistertee (Sep 5, 2009)

i,m not sure myself ejay.only one of my pellets came through for me.3 went moldy and 2 where no shows and r currently in a paper towell and a plastic bag.i have bin told both the ways u said is the correct method for pellets..ie with and without.i used without and only 1 popped so i wouldnt recomend that 2 u.i can tell u there r quite a few good growers on this site who will b more use to u than i am but any help i can be i,m happy to give.try posting ur question in the appropriate forum and hopefully u,ll find a pro with the correct answers.i hope u have a better grow than i,m currently undertaking...good luck...


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2009)

When I hve used the Jiffy pucks to germ I put them under CFL's and hve had no problems...


----------



## mistertee (Sep 9, 2009)

well folks.the 3 moldy jiffy seeds have failed to appear.the 2 that hadnt popped still havent popped..so,ive just got the one(beyonce) she,s about ten days old and looks luvvly and seems to be growing quite quickly.yesterday she was placed in her 11 ltr pot.i decided that because i only had 1 i wasnt buying 50 ltrs of soil so she is in miracle grow potting compost instead.about 9 ltrs of that and 2 litres of perlite is the mix.hope it works.i will continue this plant under cfl,s only.i am not turning on my 600 w hps for one plant.this is a learning curve for me and if i get this auto to finish well(or half well) i,ll be happy..next time i,m gettin more seeds as i would rather have had the six plants i was expecting but i guess it wasnt to be..this time......teee


----------



## mistertee (Sep 15, 2009)

hello guys.my little auto looks stunning.she,s like a bonzai plant type thing.leaves everywhere but only 2 inches tall.just summit i wanted extra opinions on really.i,m usin cfl,s 4 her as she is alone.so question is..is a 300w duel spectrum cfl bulb really consisting of a 150 blue and 150 red? or is it 300 of both? would i be better off buying a 300 red spectrum or what?..she will should start 2 flower in the next few days so i wanna get her whats best for her..need help on this one as i only wanna buy it once....


----------



## mistertee (Sep 17, 2009)

ello folks.my auto soviet is lookin rather nice.today she was put under a 250w cfl red.she was showing hairs 2 days ago,now she,s full of em.i would rather have put her under my hps but thats a lot of cost 4 one little plant...hopefully she,ll get enuff outa the 250 as she aint sharing it with any other plants......happy days


----------



## uptosumpn (Sep 17, 2009)

i'm rooting for ya


----------



## mistertee (Sep 18, 2009)

cheers fella

oops.4got to add she,s had 2 feeds at 1/2 strength and seems happy.i am using ionic bloom.shall i step upto 3/4 strenght 4 her next feed or continue at 1/2 4 a while longer?

 oops oops.i have already had this question answerd.on the first page of this post infact.i am a fool and should be disposed of in a enviromentaly friendly way.


----------



## mistertee (Sep 19, 2009)

my lady looks sick.her leaves r saggin and lookin a little wilted.it must b the nutes,thats the only thing that has changed for her over the past few days.she,s only had half strength though.fingers crossed.....:watchplant:


----------



## mistertee (Sep 20, 2009)

she looks  a little better today.thank god.couldnt bare to lose her.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 20, 2009)

Good to hear she's doing ok! Any pics?


----------



## mistertee (Sep 21, 2009)

cheers mental.havent got a cam myself.i,ll try to borrow 1 and take a few pics.


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2009)

Glad she is feeling better...nothing worse then a sick plant...


----------



## mistertee (Sep 22, 2009)

cheers.today she was given her first go at full strength nutes.she has plenty of preflowers on her but as off yet i cant c any bud.over the past few days she has grown quite a bit taller under her cfl and yesterday i bought a few metres of diamond mylar to rap around her to give her as much light as i can.happy days....


----------



## pop65 (Sep 23, 2009)

hi mistertee ive grown auto soviet and there other two fems auto oil and auto big bud with mixed results out of the three soviet was best smoke yeild wise under a 400 watt dual spectrum hps it yeiled about an ounce of dreid bud not a bad smoke on the nutes front i gave them small amount of grow just for the n content up to wk 5 and then sensi bloom bigbud and overdrive no more than 50|% strength that was in dwc. it was ten weaks from seed to bud.hope this helps good luck with your grow pop


----------



## mistertee (Sep 23, 2009)

hello pop.ive just put full strength ionic bloom through her yesterday.do u think its to much for her.she,s growin fast now it would seem.a tad under 8 inches tall and 11 inches wide.but i dont want to overfeed her.she,s in miracle grow potting compost which has 40% more nutes than normal soil or so it says on the packet.she seems happy enough if that helps but i,d rather not overdoe things.any advice u can spare is a help.regards

                                   teee


----------



## pop65 (Sep 23, 2009)

see how she go's mistertee if she shows signs of nute burn flush her and cut back to 50% and take it from there.ive only grown once in soil so im not that clued up on it.how old is she now.mine grew to about 2ft tall but as i said that was in dwc.as for there other fems the bigbud yeiled two ounce of bud but very low in thc not a good smoke the auto oil was nice but it stayed small about a foot and only produced about half an oz.
keep up the good work and check reg for nute burn if none keep on as you are for now
                   lol pop65


----------



## mistertee (Sep 24, 2009)

she,s a month old now.been flowering for about 9-10 days.she,s only under a 250 cfl so i,m not expecting much smoke from her.just a learning curve this time round.once she,s done i,m gettin more seeds and breaking out the 600w.she,s really hairy though.i,ll try to get some pics of her up.cheers for the advice i,ll keep my eyes on her.:watchplant:


----------



## pop65 (Sep 24, 2009)

you mite be suprised what you get using a 250 watt cfl you can get it within a couple of inches of your girl its what im using for my clones.as for seeds the best auto's ive grown have always came from joint doctor.ive grown all his auto's with great success the best yeilder is easyryder its lowryder2 crossed with auto ak47 i grew three and yeilded 7 oz of dried bud i let mine go 77 days and smoke was real nice good mix of body nd head high.that was under 400 hps so if you put your 600 in you should get decent yeilds
good luck man pop 65


my afghan kush clone grow
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47407


----------



## mistertee (Sep 24, 2009)

cheers fella.ive bin lookin at easyryder myself 4 a couple of weeks now.i was gonna give it a go.i deffo am now.7 oz from 3 auto,s.that,d do me fine...keep my away from my dealers door for a good while..


----------



## pop65 (Sep 24, 2009)

i same hear ive been relying on dealer weed for last 7wks and still got another four weeks till my blue cheese is ready then im sorted for a while
i have pic of my smallest easyryder if you want to see it al post it up
it finished at 15inch of pure bud other two grew to 3ft tall they all produced real good bud
pop65


----------



## mistertee (Sep 24, 2009)

sure. i,d like to view em.do u ever bother pruning auto,s or are they best left alone? its just that mine has a few lower leaves that dont appear to be getting much light so i was gonna remove em..what do u reckon?...mmmmm blue cheese.bet ya cant wait for that to finish..my m8 was after it but the shop had sold out,he was gutted.he ended up with sweetooth instead(barneys farm).theyre about 3 weeks old under a 250 cfl veg and look healthy as hell.but i know he wishes he,d waited for the cheese seeds....


----------



## pop65 (Sep 24, 2009)

hers the pics of smallest one had allready taken smaller buds off the bottom of her before i took pic other two were twice as tall
as for lower leafs if there dying off it wont hurt to take them off mate
pop 65

View attachment 132253


View attachment 132254


View attachment 132255


----------



## mistertee (Sep 25, 2009)

nice lookin plant m8.


----------



## mistertee (Sep 27, 2009)

my little russian is nearly a foot tall.she,s grown 4 inches in as many days.And she is producing bud...oh yes bud.i can even see small amount of thc starting to appear.I am a happy man.this is going to become a full time hobby for me because i,m loving it.thank god for green....


----------



## mistertee (Sep 29, 2009)

hello folks..height wise she,s slowd down and is currently 13 inches.budding everywhere and startin to smell a little.not much more to report for now.........


----------



## mistertee (Oct 2, 2009)

hi folks..all is goin great.she,s happy as hell and coverd in the good stuff..she keeps reachin the light every time its off for its 4 hours and i have to constantly move it up.today ive refitted my light in the centre of the cupboard i,m using and it appears to be brighter in there so thats good......


----------



## mistertee (Oct 4, 2009)

hello guys..my lady had a few leaves that where curling under themselves and a friend told me it could b nute burn so yesterday i flushed her out.the leaves dont look any different today so i,m gonna wait till tomorrow and if theres no change she,s goin back on the nutes.maybe at half strength for the first few feeds or so.are there any other signs of nute burn i should look for?.....


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2009)

My leaves usually show a burnt look around the edges of the leaves....or through the middle..like this....


----------



## mistertee (Oct 4, 2009)

cheers ham.mine r a little like that but just on a few tips.should i remove em and drop back to half strength nutes?.....


----------



## mistertee (Oct 7, 2009)

hello again folks.ive dropped back to half strength nutes again and all looks good.bought some organic seaweed today that i,ll use as a foliage spray once a week apps.does anyone know if its safe to use on my buds? or should i only use it on my leaves? any help would b appreciateed..thanks guys..


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 7, 2009)

Mistertee   I use the liquid seaweed and just add it to my feedings with my nutes...  

i dont think id use it as a foliar while budding... but thats just my opinion...


----------



## mistertee (Oct 7, 2009)

cheers ant.i,ll try it that way then.better safe than sorry i guess


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 7, 2009)

yes sir...  ive got an easyryder auto goin right now myself... some pics of her in the 2 tent cont grow journal...


----------



## mistertee (Oct 7, 2009)

nice.very nice,them pineapples look amazin.happy days r comin ur way...


----------



## mistertee (Oct 9, 2009)

hi guys.all seems well with the lady.ive introduced seaweed extract to her feeds as i read somwhere that it can help if ur suffrin from nute burn.ive returned her to full strength bloom but i,m keepin her on half strength boost as the nute burn didnt appear untill boost was introduced.if it doesnt right itself i,ll knock the boost off completely.she,s only got about a fortnight left i reckon anyway and i,ll b flushing for the final week....cheers guys..


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 9, 2009)

Is there any possibility that the 54th post can be a picture ? Seaweed extract and the likes there of are very useful for promoting root growth and it also assists against fungus problems as well ! Peace and take care !


----------



## mr greenthumb (Oct 12, 2009)

hello teee.


----------



## mistertee (Oct 18, 2009)

heloo greenthumb.long time no c m8.u bin readin up on my little hobby? choppin her down in 3 days fella.got a bud 4 ur bad self set aside 2.its gonna b nice m8.proper stinks like da ak.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 19, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: 





			
				mistertee said:
			
		

> hello folks..height wise she,s slowd down and is currently 13 inches.budding everywhere and startin to smell a little.not much more to report for now.........


Sounds great ! Can we have a look PPPlllleeeeaaasssseeee


----------



## mistertee (Oct 20, 2009)

sorry for the lack of pics folks.i will try and get a cam 4 my next journal(which started this mornin).today beyonce has received the chop.nice and sticky she was.probs got around an ounce i reckon by the looks.i,ll report that soon as.and ive planted ten gummy guns this mornin in riot cubes......


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2009)

gummy guns?? Is that a strain?


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey tee...just a thought..if you are looking for a camera here is a good deal...

hxxp://www.abesofmaine.com/item.do?item=NKCPL20R&l=CJ&KBID=CJ

xx to tt and Abes of Maine has the Nikon Coolpix L20 10 Megapixels Digital Camera (Red) for $108 - $10 off with coupon code LOYALTY10 = $98 with free shipping.


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow.  Thats a hell of a deal for a camera Hamster.  I may have to check in to that.


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Wow.  Thats a hell of a deal for a camera Hamster.  I may have to check in to that.




Go for it...it's a good camera for a great price...


----------



## mistertee (Oct 22, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> gummy guns?? Is that a strain?


 

crazy x seeds ak auto gummy guns.check em out hamster look well nice.cheap 2.


----------



## Trickky (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Tee,

Just read through your journal and have a few pointers for you.

Firstly Root riot cubes are almost failsafe for germinating your beans.

Leave off the miracle grow, I know lots of people use it but IMO it is too "Hot" and really complicates things when you start to add your own nutes. I find a light mix perfect for the short lifespan of Autos. (Bio bizz, Plagron etc.)

Give your auto's as much light (Heat permitting) as you can from day one, they will reward you for it.

And Im sure you asked about "which" nutes to use somewhere in your journal. I your gonna use bio bloom then I would definately recommend using top max for that extra yield as I find bio bloom on its own doesn't quite cut it.

I look forward to your Auto Ak grow dude, good luck.

Trickky.


----------



## mistertee (Oct 26, 2009)

hello trickky.cheers for the tips.all ten gummy guns have sprouted nicely in riot cubes.i will start a journal on them later this week.and for all iterested the auto soviet gave just under an ounce and was luvvly smoke....


----------

